# 99 v6 quattro will not start.



## bluidgti (Apr 4, 2006)

i work at a body shop and i have a 99 A6 in. It was Drivin in by the owner with no problems. Now it won't start. Car was rearended but not bad. exhaust was a little damaged but it has already been cut off. 
Does anyone have any clue why it now doesn't start. Batt has plenty of a charge. turns over quick acts like it wants to run, but won't. Don't know if it matters but under the ODO it says "service INSP"
Any help greatly appreciated TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 99 v6 quattro will not start. (bluidgti)*

did you try and pump the gas pedal while trying to start it?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 99 v6 quattro will not start. (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_did you try and pump the gas pedal while trying to start it?

That only helps on old carburettor engines, and especially not on engines which have no throttlecable, like the A6. These cars are drive-by-wire, which means that the gas pedal and throttle are electronic.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats true PerL, ive had the same problem, someone told me it could be a fuel filter, it happens when i fill up usually--- now i dont know if im doing it right or doing it wrong but when this happens i wait 10 minutes and try again, sometimes i crank and crank and around the 8th or 10th revolution sometimes the engine sputters and i turn the key harder to the max, it works sometimes, other times i see the needle try to go up and i give it some throttle, thats the only time it helps, not right off the bat like you said PerL.


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the vag com unit and the software, unfortunately its only the freeware, i need to get the full version to get the codes in english.


----------



## bluidgti (Apr 4, 2006)

well opening the throttle makes it turn over a bit quicker but thats it.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (bluidgti)*

VAG Scan is a good place to start as it could be a number of things.
Something as simple as a failed Crank Position Sensor will cause your symptom.


----------



## bluidgti (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks GLS i actually just got a really good chargeon the batt and with a little throttle it sputtered up slowly. so i guess it just wasn't turning over fast enough to strt up. now its fine. good info for anyone else with the same symptoms.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 99 v6 quattro will not start. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
That only helps on old carburettor engines, and especially not on engines which have no throttlecable, like the A6. These cars are drive-by-wire, which means that the gas pedal and throttle are electronic.

really? i did not know that. but, then why when i leave my car out in the cold for a week and try to turn it on i have to push the gas?


----------

